# KA24E Idle Problem



## rkm (May 13, 2006)

so here's whats going on. im looking to buy a 240 from a guy i found in a local forum. i PMed him to let em know i was interested and when he calls me back he says that theres a problem with the engine. 

says it just started today. was on his way back from the mall and it started stuttering while he was on the freeway. he made it home but apparently it got worse. when you start the car it wont idle for more than 5 seconds or so unless you give it some gas. the idle is really rough too. drops real low then comes back up. does that a couple times then just dies.

he says the plugs arent more than a month old. new airfilter too. i wouldnt know where to look because this is hopefully my first nissan. any help is appreciated.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok A little bit more info......is it an auto or 5 speed? There are a few things...a idle controler gone bad or a vacume line that has disconnected from the same unit. just my 2cents...Search this forum for rough idle and MAF youll find allot of what your looking for.


----------



## rkm (May 13, 2006)

5 speed. he said it wasnt only the idle because it started on the freeway. hopefully he gets back to me and i can check the vacume lines.

thnx for the search tips. my searches came up with massive lists of non-related stuff. ill check it out


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be any number of problems:
1 - Sticking EGR valve.
2 - Dirty fuel injectors.
3 - Major vacuum leak.
4 - Marginal fuel pump.
5 - Plugged up fuel filter.

I'd be cautious about buying the car. You could end up with a money drainer.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

ok look i have /had the same problem......just clean off the fuel injectors...make sure your fuel filter is clean and most important a leaky vacumm ( thats what was wrong with mine) just check all your hoses and make sure they are in good condition it will solve the problem


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

rogoman said:


> Could be any number of problems:
> 1 - Sticking EGR valve.
> 2 - Dirty fuel injectors.
> 3 - Major vacuum leak.
> ...



yea mine was a money drainer but personally it was worth EVERY LAST CENT I PUT INTO IT!!! gotta love that 260hp! 235TQ sr20det


----------

